# green tea extract while lean bulking?



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

Was just wondering, while trying to 'lean bulk' and keep fat down to a minimum would taking green tea extract help to try and shift some of the fat? As well as 2 fasted cardio sessions per week and eating as cleanly as possible?

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

lol


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah lots of green tea. deffo work :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

I read some where it was a thermogenic though?


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Lean bulking comes from eating to add weight, ie build muscle. All bulking diets will add fat to the body, so you need to moniter your weight and bodyfat weekly to see whats happening and then adjust your diet, or more specifically your calorific intake to control how much fat you add. You cant lose fat whilst building muscle.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

leewil1 said:


> Lean bulking comes from eating to add weight, ie build muscle. All bulking diets will add fat to the body, so you need to moniter your weight and bodyfat weekly to see whats happening and then adjust your diet, or more specifically your calorific intake to control how much fat you add. *You cant lose fat whilst building muscle*.


not true if using AAS in my opinion.


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes, i did forget to mention i was talking about non steroid using lifters.


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

As above - green tea will aid the fat buring process but really does not come into the predominant equation - non AAS user fat loss is geared around cardio/weights/diet. No harm adding it in - I personally love the stuff lol.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I drink alot of green tea,love the stuff,it may indeed help speed up the metabolism,but mainly fat loss will be found through using it as a replacement for milk and/or sugar loaded black tea and coffee and other calorific drinks.....

Try white tea as well,equally if not superior tasting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah I drink green tea normally, just wanted to know if there were more benefits in the caps?


----------

